# How to save PowerPoint Presentation onto memory stick?



## zoe (15 Dec 2009)

I'm trying to save a PowerPoint presentation onto a memory stick but can't seem to be able to find where to save onto the stick, only onto the PC.

I found a button called 'Publish' and after that there's 'Publish Slides' but when I use this it just saves each individual slide on the memory stick and not on the stick all under one name.

So rather than being able to just click on the presentation name and it brining up the entire thing I have to click on the name of each individual slide.

Does anyone know how I can save all onto one presentation name on the stick?

Thanks


----------



## Mpsox (15 Dec 2009)

Anytime I've done it, all I've done is "save as" and then click on where I want to save it do. Sounds as if your PC is not recognising the stick. Have you got it in the right place?. Another possible reason is if it's a work PC, some companies have software which prevents you using an external device with a hard drive (which in effect is what a memory stick is)


----------



## Guest128 (15 Dec 2009)

Option 1) Save it onto the PC using File->Save As. Put in memory stick into PC, open two explorer windows, one looking at C drive, one looking at the memory stick. Copy/paste the .ppt file from C:\<wherever> to a folder on the memory stick.

Option 2) File->Save As->Locate the memory stick and select a folder in it. Click Ok. This would be the easiest way


----------



## zoe (15 Dec 2009)

Thank you!

Was able to get it working...


----------

